
SOD: An Embedded OpenCV Alternative - symisc_devel
https://github.com/symisc/sod
======
Voltage
Cost's money to use commercially.

~~~
doublerebel
Yes, I went through the pricing: For a non-defense contractor standard app,
for a company employing less than 10 people, is $2100/yr.

Otherwise it's GPLv3.

I wish they had some testimonals or customer list... Unfortunately the
restrictive license of many CV libs cause them to be subpar. SLAM in
particular has this problem. The reason OpenCV is so successful and has so
many contributions is due to the BSD license. I am a huge open-source
proponent but it's the reality of commercial software.

~~~
dguaraglia
I'm not up to speed with GPLv3 vs GPLv2, but with GPLv2 you could technically
develop the smallest possible functionality around the library, and make that
part open source. At the end of the day, with any ML product it's gathering
and labeling the training data that is the biggest differentiator.

